# Core?



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

After hearing the good things that were coming from 2coolers I went to check one out for myself. At first grab the reel felt really light.....impressive so far......that feeling left me as I put my hand on the paddle and gave it a few turns. I have felt zebcos that were smoother than this. The reel felt like it had a bag of sand dumped in it. Even the free spool test didn't change my opinion. I felt that it was far inferior to the Chronarch and wouldn't last in the salt. Did I get a bad reel or something? If anyone has one that they have fished the **** out of and has anything good to say about it in comparison to the Chronarch I would like to hear it.

Thanks.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

They are an awesome reel but I would rather a chronarch sf 100 the old one that was gold is by far the best reel shimano made just ask anyone that fish's with it but there is nothing wrong with the core it has an unbelieveable drag I cant say how well it will hold up I have not had mine long enough but it does cast along way I just prefer the old gold sf chronarch 100 they last and are easy to maintain.Everyone all talks about them on 2 cool and says you can get them off of ebay so I would try there.


----------



## Drum point (Dec 2, 2006)

I first purchased the Curado 200 DHSV once i got use to using i did not think there was a better reel made. A year later i purchased the Calais ASV at first i could not cast any better, did not think it was smoother bottom line i thought i was ripped off, friend of mine told me to use it and stick with it sure enough soon i thought there was not any reel made any better. 6 months ago i purchased the core. same story. Bottom line shimano makes good reels. A new reel is like making music on a new guitar once it feels right it will all come together. I love all my shimano reels and i can reach for any of them now and cast away...


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have the old gold Chronarchs and the new Chronarchs just always looking for something new and better from Shimano. Thanks for the post.



noo-noo said:


> They are an awesome reel but I would rather a chronarch sf 100 the old one that was gold is by far the best reel shimano made just ask anyone that fish's with it but there is nothing wrong with the core it has an unbelieveable drag I cant say how well it will hold up I have not had mine long enough but it does cast along way I just prefer the old gold sf chronarch 100 they last and are easy to maintain.Everyone all talks about them on 2 cool and says you can get them off of ebay so I would try there.


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

Is there any reason to switch from the chronarchs to the core? Just wanting to make sure that I'm not missing something.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I've got a few Curados and a few MG50s, and since buying the CORE I haven't picked another reel up. I had one issue with some gears, but it was remedied by Shimano. It is an extremely smooth reel with an unbelievable drag system. When I get the go-ahead to get another set up I'll buy another!

Late,
Cox


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

> I've got a few Curados and a few MG50s, and since buying the CORE I haven't picked another reel up.


Same here.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

It's a good reel, but I still don't like the profile because it's not comfortable for me to palm. I like the 50 Mg as well or better, and for my money the Curado 100DSV is a great little reel and will probably outlast the other two.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

*I love mine and so far have been very impressed.The low profile and weight of the reel make it unsurpassed in casting . The drag is also another reason I purchased the core 100mg. I have two and planning on two more soon. BTW I also have a few Curados that I bring along but have almost stopped picking them up at all. Good luck arti*


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

I have 2 Cores and hardly use my other reels anymore. I use them instead of my Gold Chronarch, 2 Pearl Chronarchs, and 2 Curados. The Core is my go to reel. I had the same thinking as you at first wondering if they were worth it. I bought one and made about 4 trips with it and decided to buy another and will probably buy one more soon.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Sounds like you picked up a bad reel. If you don't mind, where were you? I'd like to take a look at that reel to make sure.


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

I was at the new Bass Pro in Pearland. After reading everyones posts I think I will go to FTU and look at another one. I new I should have gone there first. Thanks for all the posts.


let's go said:


> Sounds like you picked up a bad reel. If you don't mind, where were you? I'd like to take a look at that reel to make sure.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

I have two COREs that I have used and abused and I love both of them..... I haven't had any issues at all.....


----------



## Churchill Fisherman (May 2, 2008)

I have several of each and other than being lighter the Core to me is a backup reel to the Calais. Also have had a few issues with them that FTU has corrected, but they can not stand up to what a Calais can. For comfort and palming the MG is better than all of them. My Opinion/preference 1.Calais 2. MG 3. Core 4. ABU Revo STX 5. Chronarch 100B. Of course everyone has different ideas and needs, so in a nutshell they are all excellent reels.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah, probably smart to go check one out at FTU. Not knocking Bass Pro, but you never know what a reel has gone through at a big box. That thing's probably been played with so many times it's got the equivalent of 10 years of use on it. 

Seriously, after watching how some people "evaluate" reels at the counter, it kinda' makes me want to buy direct. :spineyes: I've seen some people do some crazy (and abusive) things when checking out reels. Taking things apart, forcefully moving parts in ways they weren't meant to be moved, weird stuff.

I'm with a lot of the guys here. The CORE has become my go-to reel. Right now I'm actually using three CORES that got a complete saltwater dunking at a recent Texas Redfish Series event. They were rinsed with freshwater, and I hit them with a few drops of oil (I know, this isn't proper maintenance, but when I'm ready I'll send them in to Shimano) and they're still performing strong. I've used each of those reels six times in the past 9 days and haven't had an issue. One needed a bearing replaced and I happened to have one on hand. I swapped out the bearing and now that reel casts just as good, and actually BETTER than my CORE that didn't get dunked (I have four).

I love 'em. To have an experience like you had sounds like something was iffy with that reel out of the box, and that certainly does happen. Head up to FTU and have them sit out two or three CORES for you (because they won't look at you stupid when you ask them to do that) and test all three. I'm willing to bet they all feel smooth and perfect like a Shimano should.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Anyone have any problems with the Red hub that attaches to the spool. I have had to return 2 CORES due to them not wanting to screw back on.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

KDubBlast said:


> Anyone have any problems with the Red hub that attaches to the spool. I have had to return 2 CORES due to them not wanting to screw back on.


What do you mean "not screw back on"? Did you cross thread them? I do know that the red hub is a pain in the arse to take off and put back on.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

How often do you fish ? Are you an advanced angler ? How much "mad" money do you have to throw at your hobbies ? Are you happy with what you are using now ?

I do not have a Core but do own 1500.00 or so of other Shimano reels. The 2 old 99.00 geen Curados that I've had for 15+ years are still great reels and I still use them. The 1300 or so that I've spent in the interim has been out of curiosity mainly and overall this company ( Shimano) makes really good stuff.

Having said that , I have not been able to catch better stringers though reel purchasing. I'm not at all saying to not buy the reel. Just think about it first and make shure you really want it.


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

I am an advanced angler and fish a whole lot. Using the Chronarchs now. I like reels that cast a long way due to the fact that I mostly wade. Like to get out there and cover differnet water depths while working up shallow. I am not sure that they are the best thing for me after reading about their problems. I need to be able to rely on them everyday. I will wait and see what is coming out this summer.


----------



## Nutt4fishin (May 16, 2008)

*Core Imput*

Hello All 
New to the forum scene but my 2 cents 
To all with doubt about core they had issues with it when it first came out I had to take it back for replacement I have 3 of them now I use mine fresh water only and LOVE them they take up line QUICK
By the way to all I live on Lake Conroe and will respond to all questions I Bass fish daily Been fishing lake 25 years


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

What are the problems people are having? I haven't really heard of any problems with the CORE.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

The only issue I've heard from a couple people has been the bearing shield backing off just a bit allowing the spool to have a slight gap on the crank side. said their line was getting hung up in the gap. Once they tightened it up they had no more problems.I've been using three Cores and have zero problems.


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Core...*

I have read quite a bit on the Core and it seems like you need to baby them and clean them all the time to keep them working right. Also heard they were a pain to tear down and clean. I can drag my Chronarch behind the boat from Pearland to the TCD and get out and fish with it (not really), but pretty darn close. I believe in cleaning my reels but I do not have the time to do it after every fishing trip. As stated above I wade a lot and the reel seems to have problems with constant submersion in salt water (or so I have read). I just don't want to go and pay the 350.00 on something that is not going to outperform, last longer and take a beating as good if not better than my Chronarchs. I may just have to buy one to prove myself wrong. Bantam1, what is the warranty on the Cores and if I have any problems with it, will I have a problem dealing with Shimano to make it right? If I am wrong on any of this stuff please let me know. Thanks.


raw10628 said:


> What are the problems people are having? I haven't really heard of any problems with the CORE.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

*Issue, not really*



let's go said:


> The only issue I've heard from a couple people has been the bearing shield backing off just a bit allowing the spool to have a slight gap on the crank side. said their line was getting hung up in the gap. Once they tightened it up they had no more problems.I've been using three Cores and have zero problems.


This happened to me this last Saturday. Oddly enough before I noticed it the dang thing had already cut 50lb. suffix braid. Easy enough fix though.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

They are actually very easy to disassemble. The warranty is one year on all of our reels.


----------



## npl (Aug 14, 2005)

Weight= core is the lightest
Drag= core has the best drag set
Durability= old green curado 
smoothness= gold chronarch s/f
casting= core, but if you backlash hard to fit your fingers in the spool
This is just my experience with the shiminao reels I have owned. I got the core as a gift. I don't think the core is worth $350.00....The green curado is still the best bang for you buck. Why I keep trying to upgrade is beyond me, it has not help me catch more fish that is for sure.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

Guys, if you don't check your reels out of the box, and just fish them! You may have a small problem! All you have to do is open the reel up and put a 1/4" twist on the bearing and spool cover (red) and your problem is solved, I have done this and have had no problems since! Regards Donk.

As far as the bang for the buck! I have 23 clinets that beg to differ! They and I can't think of a better reel to use, throwing arti's. Unless your throwing live bait under a poping cork or free lining live bait, then i would recom. the calcuta


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

npl said:


> Weight= core is the lightest
> Drag= core has the best drag set
> Durability= old green curado
> smoothness= gold chronarch s/f
> ...


The Mg50 is actually the lightest at 5.9oz - The CORE weighs in at 6.1oz I have both and I prefer the CORE. The CORE has smoother drag and a stronger main drive gear system IMO.....


----------

